# Mulberry



## Bean_counter (Apr 5, 2019)

driving along after church a couple weeks ago I saw a bright yellow mulberry tree coming down. After building up the courage to stop and ask if I could have it the lady said yes. I’ve spent the past couple weeks processing and splitting logs. Mulberry is a joy to turn and ends up having a rich gold/brown color when it oxidizes. I’ll end up putting some up for sale/trade in a couple weeks if there is interest. Here are a few pics

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 5, 2019)

Get it sealed asap Mikey, it is prone to cracking.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 5, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> Get it sealed asap Mikey, it is prone to cracking.



Thanks Greg. That’s what I’m doing is splitting it and sealing the ends. So far I’ve had some good luck with it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Patrude (Apr 5, 2019)

Never turned this but it looks great

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Apr 5, 2019)

Good save because it looks like you were able to get it processed before it started cracking. Mulberry that I processed last year was full of cracks which seems to be typical of some fruit woods. Can't wait to see what you turn from this wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 5, 2019)

You guys need to stop asking if there is interest in something.
Duh. It's wood. Why else would we be here. 

Nice stuff by the way.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 6, 2019)

Congrats! Glad you were bold! Think there is a lot more wood available if we would just ask. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 6, 2019)

Yep... See it all the time on Craigslist, folks begging someone to haul it off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 6, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Yep... See it all the time on Craigslist, folks begging someone to haul it off.



Yeah the tree guy didn’t want to and I’m sure I saved him some money. Have the lady a nice pen for it

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 6, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> You guys need to stop asking if there is interest in something.
> Duh. It's wood. Why else would we be here.
> 
> Nice stuff by the way.



Mark I’ll put you down for 4 haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 6, 2019)

Now if we could just figure out how to keep it purdy and yellow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 6, 2019)

Did your wife put that hammock in the garage to suggest that you’d be sleeping out there if you brought any more wood home?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 6, 2019)

@DKMD she doesn’t mind free wood. That is her hammock I make her sleep outside

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 6, 2019)

Bean_counter said:


> Mark I’ll put you down for 4 haha



Excellent. I don't have any in my stash.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

